# K-Line 4-6-2 ATSF 3003



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Just rcvd my K-Line 3003 and wanted to share. The loco runs very well. Bought off eBay. Only needs new tires and a little lube.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on the win. That's a nice looking loco.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I think this model is based on the Marx Pacific.
I have one also and it does run very smoothly.


----------

